
Amazon and the Cops Set Up a Sting Operation That Accomplished Nothing - neaden
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/43jmnq/how-amazon-and-the-cops-set-up-elaborate-sting-operation-that-accomplished-nothing
======
rasz
>“As of now, we have not yielded any arrests,”

Classic novice mistake. Aurora Police should of outsourced whole operation to
a professional, like a former NASA engineer Mark Rober who knows you need to
directly structure incentives to get results you want (aka faking the whole
thing):

[https://gizmodo.com/viral-video-of-glitter-bomb-for-
package-...](https://gizmodo.com/viral-video-of-glitter-bomb-for-package-
thieves-exposed-1831254130)

